# F Scale Figures



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I just received a few figures from an on-line store called "Farm Goods for Kids." The ones I purchased were the Schleich brand. I got a few assorted sheep and lambs, a farmer and his wife, and a blacksmith. They are advertised as 1:20. The human figures appear to be pretty close to scale -- about 3.25" high for the men and 3" for the female. The sheep seem a little bit large, but I think they will work just fine. Prices were fairly reasonable for painted figures, and they arrived in three days after placing the on-line order. You might want to checkout the site at: link
Bob


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

You can buy Schleich brand figures at craft shops like Michales and A.C. More. They always have sales where they discount them anywhere from 20% to 30%. I have also seen them at our local Toys R Us store. You just have to be careful as they are not all made to one scale. I picked up a lot of horses and cattle that were scaled just right for my narrow gauge 1:20.3 layout. 

Big John


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

3.25 inches equals just a hair over 5 ft 6 inches and 3 inches is a hair over 5 ft. Average hts changed from 19th century to the 20th cerntury from 5 foot 8 for men to 5 10 for men.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking at the website rhyman linked, the heights given for most of the male Schleich figures are 3.5", making them 5'-11" in 1:20.3. One farmer is 3.75", making him a bit on the tall side at 6'-4" but still plausible. I've known some farmers that were pretty big guys!

The figure that caught my attention was the Animal Veterinarian. I've been around vets, but I've never seen one like that! I'm sure I would have noticed


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

People say that people were smaller in the old days, yet George Washington was 6' 2" tall, Thomas Jefferson was also 6' 2" tall, General Stonewall Jackson was 6' 3" tall, Captain Cooke was a little over 6' 2" tall and there is nothing written about these men that suggests their heights are freakish. They were just considered tall as anyone over 6 foot would be considered today. If you look at civil war pictures of Lincoln while he is obviously taller than the men around him (Lincoln was 6' 4" tall), he is not freakishly taller than all of them, just a few. 
I think the fact is that there were many people 6 foot and over. The heights were not that different from today but the construction standards were. Doors were smaller, and for a very good reason, the larger the door in a wall is, the less shear strength it has. 
With todays framing techniques that's not a real issue anymore so you can have human size doors in a structure.


----------

